# Comando para recompilar toso el sistema

## brutico

Hola, estoy buscando un comando que me permita recompilar el sistema entero.

Sabeís como emerger el sistema entero?

----------

## natrix

Con esto recompilas todo la PC:

```
emerge -a @world
```

Y con esto solo la parte básica:

```
emerge -a @system
```

----------

## Frell

Saludos! 

Llevo poco tiempo con Gentoo ,por eso no estoy muy seguro de la respuesta. Creo que el comando sería:

```
emerge -e @world
```

Esto reinstala todo el sistema.

----------

## brutico

 *Frell wrote:*   

> Saludos! 
> 
> Llevo poco tiempo con Gentoo ,por eso no estoy muy seguro de la respuesta. Creo que el comando sería:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Era este el que buscaba,

 Gracias!

----------

## Frell

You are welcome!

----------

## pelelademadera

 *brutico wrote:*   

>  *Frell wrote:*   Saludos! 
> 
> Llevo poco tiempo con Gentoo ,por eso no estoy muy seguro de la respuesta. Creo que el comando sería:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Por ahi te sirve tambien el:

emerge -e paquete

hacer un emerge -e @ world en definitiva lo que hace es hacer un emerge -e de todos los paquetes que instalaste,

la lista de paquetes la tenes en /var/lib/portage/world

----------

## pcmaster

Yo actualizo xon

# emerge -DuvaN world

----------

## cameta

Muchas veces te puedes encontrar con problemas al hacer esto, como paquetes que no se compilan.

emerge --resume --skipfirst

Te permite seguir compilando evitando el paquete problemático.

----------

## esteban_conde

emerge --sync && emerge -uDN @world

Si emerge sin sincronizar antes los más fácil es que no tengas los ebuild necesarios, de todas maneras cada vez que actualices a no ser que lo hagas casi a diário vas a tener que cambiar alguna USE o resolver alguna dependencia circular, esto es Gentoo a más alto el obstáculo más conocimiento adquirido.

----------

## expobi

¿Se puede saber que te impulsa a querer 'recompilar'  el sistema entero?

Eso se me antoja una barbaridad por el tiempo y los recursos empleados para ello.

A no ser que algo te este dando problemas y pienses que tiene que ver con que las compilaciones estén corruptas,

   no suele ser el caso y lo más probable es que el disco o la memoria sean los culpables.

Otra cosa sería que quisieras actualizar todos los paquetes a su última versión. Sí ese fuera el caso:

 #emerge --sync

 #emerge -av --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world 

 #emerge -av --depclean 

 #revdep-rebuild

Dependiendo del equipo y de la frecuencia de actualizaciones (que ahora es muy alta) yo ejecutaría estos comandos

   con una frecuencia de menos de un mes; cada semana sería lo ideal.

----------

